# Country rib recipes?



## mydaddysjag (Mar 18, 2009)

I was at the store the other day and they had a deal, it was 5 packs of meat for $20, and they had pork country style ribs, something we generally cant afford to eat often. I went ahead and got 2 packs, along with some chicken breast, and i forget what else. Anyway, I'm hoping to somehow slow cook these things and get them really tender. I've always grilled ribs, but I think they might taste better slow cooked? I used to soak in vinegar, then boil, then put on the grill with BBQ or just rub with rib rub seasoning and grill on the charcoal grill. Honestly, I don't want to be outside grilling as the day I have off I can cook them I would rather slow cook them so I can be outside working on my horse trailer instead of watching ribs grill.

We got some liquid smoke than we thought might be good to try, but I don't know how to use the stuff.

Anyone have any recipes for slow cooked ribs that includes liquid smoke, and is extra tasty? Wanted to make hubby a nice dinner since he let me buy a new horse, a trailer, and has been completely supportive of the horse obsession lately. He's even been helping much stalls. Today I let him lunge one of the boys, and I even caught him being cute. He didn't know I was on my way back in and I heard "Come on Domingo, get them buns moving" LOL. He loves that little guy, he doesn't fool me with that tough guy attitude he puts on when I'm standing there.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 18, 2009)

Well for baby back ribs ( I don't see why you couldn't do it for country style but I've never tried it)...we season them (we like but rub and pepper) and then we just sear them on the grill 15 mins on each side on high on the grill...then put barbecue sauce (sweet baby rays sweet and spicy) and place them in the crockpot with just alittle water (maybe 1/8 cup tops, probably less..just enough to create moisture) cook on low 8-10 hrs, the longer the better. They are awesome! We've made ribs many ways...slow cooking in the oven and on the grill and the crockpot always turns out the best. It's so easy.

A nice recipe that I make with ribs if you are interested:

chop up some onions and sautee in butter, cook up some plain white rice as directed...add rice to onions, then add in salt/pepper and sour cream. Layer part of the rice mixture in a casserole dish (I spray it with a little pam), top with chopped green chilis (look in the taco isle, they are in a can already chopped up) and shredded cheese, do the layer again and sprinkle chopped parsley on top of the second layer of cheese, cover with foil , bake at 350 until heated through and cheese on top is bubbly, maybe 1/2hr to 45 mins. Sorry I don't have any specific measurements, I just wing it. It goes awesome with ribs.

I also always serve peas with this meal, the kind with the baby onions in it (it's just a can kind) and italian bread.

This is one of our favorite meals...

I've even made the rice mixture ahead of time (like when I put ribs in crockpot) and then refrig the casserole dish until about an hour and 15mins before we are ready to eat and throw the casserole dish in the oven then. I only really have the peas to heat up right before dinner and everything is all done.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Darn Sonya.....that sounds GOOD!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Mar 18, 2009)

OHH, I love the country style ribs. We are in the catering business and we do alot of Barbecue dinners for corporate parties..an item that people love are our ribs and chicken....we do them both w/the same wet baste and rub.

1 can coke ( if you like a little spice use Dr. Pepper )

3 cups cider vinegar

1/2 cup Red Hot ( its like tabasco but not as hot...if you use tabasco just dont use as much )

1/4 Cup or less of the liquid smoke you bought ( dont go over board as this stuff really intensifies as it cooks )

1 Tbl. sp Cyanne

1 Tbl. sp Black pepper

1 Tbl. salt

Just put ribs or chicken in a bowl or flat pan and pour this baste over,,,it doesnt need to be swimmimg in it just enough to coat them ( store unused baste in fridge for another day...it can be kept for a month ) Marinate ribs for a couple hours turning them in the sauce a couple of times.

Now get your grill nice and hot and just quickly grill the out sides of your ribs ( all you are doing is actually carmelizing the sugar in the soda ) this will seal in juices and give them a nice brown color and you are not actually cooking the meat.

Use any dry rub like Lawrys and sprinkle and rub into the top....when cooking for only ourselves I add a little garlic powder.

Put all ribs in shallow pan, cover w/foil and cook on low 300 or 275 for a few hrs ( maybe even less hrs. depending on the size of your ribs )

You can add a little water in the pan if you want. When you think they are almost done then take the foil off and add just a little BBQ sauce on the top and let them finish cooking w/o the foil. We dont add sauce until the end as we find there is so much sugar in the sauce the sugar starts to burn before the meat is cooked and sometimes all you can taste is the sauce and not really the flavor of the meat IMO. The main thing is to cook them on low heat never over 300 and leave them alone.

When they are done recover them w/foil and just let them steam on the counter for about 15 min. ( dont peak ) while you are finishing your glass of wine and sweet talking your hubby into your next barn project!!! A couple sides...maybe sweet potato salad or slaw and an ear of fresh corn ENJOY!!! What time is dinner!!! Heidi


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 18, 2009)

Funny you posted this topic at this particular time! A couple of days ago, a friend gave me a recipe that was quick, easy, and just for Country Style Ribs. Season your ribs with salt and pepper, put them in the crock pot, pour 1/2 bottle of your

favorite barbecue sauce on top (for 2 1/2 to 3 lbs) full bottle for 5 pounds. Do not add water, walk away from them and let them cook for 6 hours. She says they are tender, fully flavored, and delicious! I am trying them tonight!


----------



## Keri (Mar 18, 2009)

We always get country spare ribs. Here's my recipe:

Boil 2-3 hours on the stove top. Trim the fat. Place in a small pyrex pan. Cover in sauce. For the sauce, I do half BBQ sauce and half miracle whip (size depending on how many ribs you do. I do 1/2 cup of each for about 4-5 ribs). Put the sauce on the ribs. Place in 350 degree oven for 10 minutes (flip after 5 minutes). Then serve with your favorite potatoes or side.




Super yummy and super easy!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like I might be making some ribs wet and some ribs dry.

Found a recipe for a rib rub that sounds pretty tasty, but im craving wet ribs. I might try to do this rub, sear them on the grill, then put them in the crock pot for a few hours with some BBQ sauce. Ive found a few that sound really good. Now im not sure if I want to try the liquid smoke or not, as the recipes with coke sound delicious to me.

Heres the recipe I found for the rub:

Rib Rub

In Kansas City they know BBQ ribs. This is the barbecue rub recipe for traditional Kansas City-style ribs.

Finish these ribs off with a good barbecue sauce and you'll have a fantastic meal.

Prep Time: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup paprika

1 tablespoon black pepper

1 tablespoon salt

1 tablespoon chili powder

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 teaspoon cayenne

Preparation:

Combine all ingredients together and transfer to an air tight container.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Mar 18, 2009)

I recently tried this and it is so good and simple.

Go to the store and buy a package of McCormick Pulled Pork seasoning. Place the pork ribs and the seasonings into the slow cooker, add the other ingredients on the package. (ketchup, brown sugar and vinegar). Cook 8 hours. So good.

Really good with a pork roast and cooked as pulled pork.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Mar 18, 2009)

Try putting your ribs in the crock pot with about 8-12 tomatillos, quartered. Add 3 diced anaheim chilies and 2 pablano chilies, both charred on the grill, then skinned and seeded. You can add chopped onion if you want. Pour a can of low salt chicken stock over the top and let it cook all day. Serve over rice or pasta. Simple, not too hot, just FULL of flavor! Don't add salt, the tomatillos add a natural salty flavor.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I tried the crock pot/barbecue sauce recipe last night, and my husband licked the plate! They were so good and tender, and about the least effort I ever made for a great tasting meal!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guy's are you talking about those "slab" of ribs? I don't know how I could fit them in a crock pot though. Do you cut the meat up or leave it whole....???? Just trying to figure out how to fit it in. I don't think my crock pot is very big it's pretty small, not one of those big ones.






TJ


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 19, 2009)

I was doing country style ribs, the were boneless pieces.

I made them today, and they were delicious. I put the dry rub on them last night, and wrapped each rib in saran wrap, so that the dry rub didnt rub off onto ziplock the bag I was storing them in over night. This morning I took them out, seared them on the grill about 5 minutes per side, just enough to caramelize the rub (it was brown sugar based)

Then I took them and put the in the crock pot, ours is a big oval one, about the size of a roaster (not an electric roaster though, would work the same though i would think)

I then poured a BBQ sauce I made last night over then, and let them sit on low for about 6 hours. By far the best ribs hubby or I have ever had. If I did it again I just might not cook them so long in the crock pot, as they were falling apart even when we tried to get them out with a serving spoon. Can you say tender? Im pretty sure they would be equally good if done all the way on the grill, just brushing with the bbq sauce the last 10 mins or hubby said if thats what he gets for cleaning a stall, he wants to clean all the stalls in the barn (There are 32) lol


----------



## Sonya (Mar 20, 2009)

> Hey guy's are you talking about those "slab" of ribs? I don't know how I could fit them in a crock pot though. Do you cut the meat up or leave it whole....????


I cut them in serving sizes...depends on how big your crockpot is. Mine are probably about 6 ribs.


----------

